# Hawaiian BBQ Sauce by Noh



## gretscher (Nov 1, 2009)

Just curious have any of you tried the Hawaiian BBQ sauce by Noh of Hawaii?  I have used it on occasion and like it.  I also like Bone Suckin Sauce.  If I'm not wrong the Bone Suckin Sauce and Noh, although of a different consistency taste similar in some ways but not all.   Bone is thin and Noh is thicker but have a similar taste.  After trying so many sauces over the years the tastes of these mesh together and I start thinking maybe sauce is sauce and it all taste good even if there are differences.  But for what it's worth I like both those sauces and wonder if you like them.  Noh is sold at Albertsons and other grocery stores as well as Longs drugs where they have a Hawaiian food section believe it or not.  The sauce reminds me a little of the sauce at the Spring Street Smokehouse on Spring Street in Chinatown in Los Angeles.  I go to that place sometimes. Now the sauce there is not exactly the same as Bone or Nohs but it is thin like Bone and kinda taste like Bone and a little like Nohs.  A matter of fact you can buy the sauce from Springstreet if you want.

Here is a link to their website so you can take a look at what I mean -

http://www.nohfoods.com/Products/haw...bequesauce.htm


----------



## fire it up (Nov 1, 2009)

Never used it myself but noticed their recipe for ribs...

*4 lbs. of spareribs, baby-back ribs or chicken 
*

           Place meat in a large pot and cover with water. Boil for 30 minutes or until tender. Drain off water. Add 1 bottle of NOH Hawaiian Bar-B-Q Sauce to meat. Baste and mix well. Charbroil or oven-bake meat for 5 - 10 minutes. 

If you didn't drain the water I guess that would be rib soup?


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 1, 2009)

I have not tried the Hawiian sauce yet but I do like the Bone Suckin Sauce.  Vons was carrying it for a while. I have picked it up at Le Gourmet Chef outlets. They have a large selection so I would not be surprised to see your Hawiian sauce there too


----------



## gretscher (Nov 1, 2009)

Well the Noh brand Hawaiian sauce is very good.  It's not exactly like Bone Suckin Sauce.  As I mentioned above it's not the same consistency.  It's thicker but the taste has some of the same properties but not the same.  I like it a lot.  I like Bone as well.  I have some Heinz that has a similar consistency as the Bone but the taste is different.  I guess with all the different bbq sauces on the market, one can go into sauce overload and tastes start to mesh together.  But I think I'd stick with Bone Suckin or the Hawaiian.  I used to go to 99 Cent Only Stores and buy for a buck the Heinz or the Hunts. Hunts is kinda thick like many sauces.  The Heinz was thinner.  They both taste good but truthfully I like a thinner consistency to my sauces but even a thick one is fine if it taste good.

I also eat at Big Mama's Rib Shack in Pasadena, CA, and there is one in Las Vegas, NV that I have never been to.  They have a thick sauce but I like it a lot.  As most BBQ houses they make their own sauce.  

I have made my own sauce but I'm to the point that I think I make good smoked ribs and I put a lot of time into it and work, so I rather just buy a good sauce than go thru the time and effort to make it.  I can't do better than Noh's Hawaiian or better than Bone or better than buying from Spring Street Smokehouse or Big Mama's, therefore I'll just buy rather than make my own sauce.  I have seen a few recipes on how to make your own sauce in the same vein as Bone but I have not attempted it yet.  I'll probably just stick to buying it.  I used to have to go to Barbecue's Galore far in Pasadena but now I can get it at Bristol Farms or Whole Foods which is closer to me.  The Noh's I can just get at Albertson's.  Albertson's has an excellent sellection of sauces.  It used to be to get the Hawaiian sauce you'd have to to to Hawaii or mail order it from Hawaii. Then Longs Drugs opened in my area and they have a Hawaiian food section and it could be purchased there.  Longs has a long tradition of being friendly towards the local Hawaii market over there so now they are in my area they carry Hawaiian stuff.


----------



## gretscher (Nov 3, 2009)

I made my own sauce today.  I thought I'd never make my own sauce again because I did not like the results of my own home made sauce in the past and I'm so happy with Bone Suckin, Hawaiian Sauce, and even Heinz sauce, yes you heard it, Heinz.  But I found a recipe for a clone of Bone Suckin Sauce here at the Smokin Meat Forum.  I don't think it is a dead on exact copy, or maybe because I altered it slightly it is not but I will say that I really love the results.  I'm planning on making more in the future but also plan on still buying Hawaiian, Bone Suckin, and Heinz in the future depending on my mood of taste.  But if you find the thread on making sauce you can use the original recipe that the poster posted or you can try my altered version.  Mine is great and I'm sure the original recipe is great too.


----------

